# Water syphon bargain alert from B&Q



## zig (22 Jun 2009)

Hi everyone, I just picked up one of these from B&Q over here for the cost ofâ‚¬8.80, in the UK these are only Â£6. Basically a heavy duty water syphon. Total length of the hose is 12ft or 365cm, comes with a hose connector to add extra length of hose if needed. The only drawback I can see is the hose length from the syphon (bit that will go in the tank) is a bit short at 50cm but you could easily add some extra hose here, even comes with a sucker to attach the hose inside the tank wall, way better made than one I had purchased from a well known online vendor some time back. It won't suit evenyones uses for water changes but perfect for me, anyway handy piece of kit for only Â£6.


----------



## a1Matt (22 Jun 2009)

that is a fantastic price, thanks for sharing your find Peter


----------



## rawr (22 Jun 2009)

Nice find, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## zig (10 Jul 2009)

A minor report from the front  

Well I have been using my syphon for a few weeks now and I have to say the tubing that comes with it is, well, pants, its way too narrow, it takes a long time to empty a largish tank say 150-200l, so I have to take back my recommendation on that score, still a useful piece of kit mind, it works exactly as it should but maybe best for smaller tanks or other minor chores (use mine as a gravel vac!) one thing I will say is having the little sucker on the tube that you can stick to the inside of the tank is a great idea and something that I will use again but with a bigger tube next time


----------



## Themuleous (13 Jul 2009)

Nice one, cheers Peter.


----------

